# Webprojekt mit Netbeans verwirklichen



## Michoel (15. Aug 2009)

Hi, 
bisher habe ich kleine Webseiten immer von Hand programmiert. Sprich, Tomcat heruntergeladen, gestartet und in webapps das Projekt angelegt. In ROOT waren dann Bilder, CSS, usw.

Nun will ich versuchen ein kleines Projekt mit Netbeans zu realisieren. Hab Tomcat als Zusatz installiert und ein neues Webprojekt mit einer JSP-Seite angelegt. Der Aufruf klappt wunderbar. 

Apache wäre dann eben getrennt in einem eigenen Verzeichnis und die programmierten Dateien werden von Netbeans dann in Workspace woanders angelegt. 

1) D.h., sollte ich die Webseite mal veröffentlichen wollen, muss ich auf dem Server dann die vom Workspace programmierten Dateien dann manuell an die richtigen Stellen von Tomcat kopieren.


An sich ist die Struktur in Netbeans auch klar. In "Web Pages" kommen die JSP-Seiten, in Sources meine Klassen, usw. 

2) .properties Dateien, die normalerweise in tomcat/webapps/projekt/WEB-INF/classes/db.properties liegen, müssten dann wohl in "Configuration Files" ??

3) Meine eigentliche Frage. Wo könnte ich CSS-Dateien, Bilder usw. reinlegen, damit ich beim Ausführen in Netbeans die programmierte Seite auch schön formatiert sehe?

Grüße


----------



## Michoel (15. Aug 2009)

3) Hab gerade ein Beispiel Webprojekt von Netbeans geöffnet. Man legt von Images usw. direkt in "Web Pages" rein. In Tomcat hatte ich die Bilder in ROOT hereingelegt und konnte von einer JSP durch eine Ebene höher ../pfadname auf die jeweilige Datei zugreifen. 

Wenn ich das nun von Grundauf so programmiere, heißt es, dass ich später in Tomcat die Images nicht mehr in ROOT, sondern direkt in webapps/projekt rein, wo dann auch die JSP-Dateien liegen


----------



## mvitz (15. Aug 2009)

zu 1) Nein, man kann sich (auch unter Netbeans) ein WAR File erstellen lassen. Dieses kannst du dann in $tomcat.home/webapps packen und der Tomcat entpackt das selbstständig und startet die Applikation

2) K.p. kenne mich mit Netbeans nicht aus. Zur Not einfach direkt in den Source Folder packen (ohne package)

3) Hast du ja scheinbar schon gelöst. Dateien gehören auch in die eigentlich Webapp und NICHT in Root.


----------



## Michoel (15. Aug 2009)

danke, ich fang gleich mal mit der umsetzung an. 
bisher hatte ich auch immer mysql (ubuntu) zusätzlich installiert und mit phpmyadmin die datenbanken verwaltet, mal schauen, ob dies alles direkt und unkomplizierter mit netbeans geht. (von hibernate habe ich schon oft gehört)


----------

